# What is the current Stream software level?



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Can anyone with a working Stream tell me the current software level after the initial download?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

How do you check the software version on the Stream itself?

Edit: Never mind I see it... Mine is 19.0-01-6

Dan


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks. I am apparently a different level (19.0.J4.01-6) and looping during the install process. 

The Stream status shows "Succeeded", shows the TSN and name, and has time listed for next service call, but I can't do anything.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That looks like a beta/pre-release version number.

Dan


----------

